# African Black Soap



## tygger14 (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for African Black Soap? I've been doing some research on it and it sounds like great stuff for your face, but can't find a recipe for it.
Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never seen a recipe. Anyone I have ever know that sells it, buys it from Africa & just resells it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 24, 2008)

hi
i'm interested in that too;
it's made from shea, citrus juice, camwood extract (no idea what that is or where to get it) honey and aloe.
haven't found a recipe yet; don't know if there really is a recipe, the women who make them probably pass it on from mother to daughter.
and every african black soap (ose dudu or dudu osun) seems to be different.

Ingredients include: Pure honey, Shea butter, OSUN (camwood), Potassium Palmkernelate, Sodium Palm Kernelate, Glycerin, Aloe vera, Lime juice, Lemon juice, Water and Fragrance.

shouldn't be that difficult  :wink: 

dagmar


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 24, 2008)

Pretty much what Dagmar 88 said. I make mine with sheabutter and whatever else I want just to custom my own recipe. I sometimes put rosehip seed oil or hazelnut oil.


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's a bit more complex than that...

http://www.agbangakarite.com/article_af ... cksoap.php
http://www.agbangakarite.com/article_ABS_uses.php


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 25, 2008)

doesn't mean you can't make your own version  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 25, 2008)

Black African soap is passed down from generation to generation & I believe the lye is made from the ash of the plantain. You can make your own versions, but it's kind of like Coke-a-cola. Anyone came make  a cola, but it's not going to be Coke and I don't think it is fair to represented it as such.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 25, 2008)

I have done some looking around & it looks like they do seperate the coke from the cola. The Black Soap from Africa is preceeded by the word authentic or traditional. Black soap reproduced or duplicated outside of African does not contain the prefix authentic or traditional. I know that is not something the FDA would regulate, it would be self regulating, but it's good to know.


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2008)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> doesn't mean you can't make your own version  :wink:


didn't say you couldn't - but your own version won't be ABS


----------



## digit (Sep 26, 2008)

I have bought it bulk and rebatched with fragrance oil and/or additives.

Digit


----------



## Britni (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, it's soap and most of the ingredients are readily available in the United States and probably most other countries. African Black Soap is generally made in western Africa.Water is then added to the ashes and then filtered. Oils such as shea butter, coconut oil, palm oil, palm kernel oil, and cocoa butter are added to this water to create the soap. The soap is then hand stirred by local women for at least a day and then set out to cure for two weeks. Each region and tribe have their own recipe that has been handed down through generations. The color of African Black Soap varies depending on the region it's made in since the availability of the ingredients varies. African Black Soap from coastal regions of Africa contains a higher percentage of coconut oil whereas soap from the interior regions contains more shea butter.
-----------------
Britni


----------



## chlobue (Oct 9, 2008)

How do you rebatch ABS??? I have tried a small batch and haven't been able to melt it! It turns out way too thick and when I glopped it in the mold it just sat there. Tried banging it on the counter and it wouldn"t budge. Digit, could you tell me how you do yours??? I use a salad shooter to shred it(somewhat). What can I add to make it a little more workable??

TIA

Chris


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2008)

maybe some more water??


----------



## Lucy (Oct 11, 2008)

If it is good fresh it should melt down easy. too much water added will warp when drying.


----------



## Jnice999 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would love to find a recipe for black soap. I buy dr.woods liquid black soap with shea butter . I have the best complexion since using this and i even use it on my 10mn olds sensitive skin. I could save lots of $$by making it myself.


----------



## digit (Jan 21, 2009)

chlobue said:
			
		

> Digit, could you tell me how you do yours??? I use a salad shooter to shred it(somewhat). What can I add to make it a little more workable??


So sorry I never answered you!!!! 

 I crumble it up, put it in a bowl, sprinkle milk on it, let it sit overnight, then cook & stir, cook & stir, and stir some more in the crock pot forever. It never gets smooth. Then I add FO and extra oils, glop it into a mold, smoosh it, slam it, and let it cool. Slice and enjoy.

Digit


----------



## racosmetics (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi

African Black soap is basically used for Reduces Skin Irritation. it used in shaving, to help fight eczema and psoriasis.

Recipe for African Black Soap? it's be a great sound!! 

But I am really sorry, it's more complex and No recipe for African Black Soap!

Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2020)

racosmetics said:


> Hi
> 
> African Black soap is basically used for Reduces Skin Irritation. it used in shaving, to help fight eczema and psoriasis.
> 
> ...



This post is from 2008.  None of the members have been here in years.   Welcome to the forum.  Please read forum rules/recommendations.


----------



## racosmetics (Apr 20, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> This post is from 2008.  None of the members have been here in years.   Welcome to the forum.  Please read forum rules/recommendations.



Yes sure, Thanks


----------

